

Go vs. C: A Language Comparison of Concurrent Programming Features - xkarga00
http://dead10ck.github.io/2014/12/15/go-vs-c.html

======
nutate
Awesome write up. I did a fair amount of POSIX threads based c code and a bit
of Go as if it were compiled Python programming. This helps bridge the gap
between arcane pthreads best practices and the much more terse Go channel
methodology. Thanks for doing this so I can start wrapping my head around the
finer points of goroutines, etc.

------
bradhe
Comparing a language designed 35 years ago with a language designed a few
years ago on the merits of a particular niche that the newer language was
designed practically from the ground up for. Shocking conclusion here...

------
ustolemyname
This seems to be more "Go vs. POSIX Threads". I was expecting a discussion of
Go vs. <stdatomic.h> and <threads.h> from C11.

------
amelius
What about Rust vs. Go?

~~~
dead10ck
I may do that in the future, once Rust has stabilized. They've recently
changed the concurrency model to use native threads, instead of green threads,
so their documentation is not accurate at present. And a comparison between
them wouldn't really be meaningful anyway, until Rust has stabilized. That
said, I'm sure there are plenty of other articles that compare Go and Rust.

